# Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-review/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-ef-600-f4l-is-ii-review/"></a></div>
<strong>A great Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II field review


</strong>Arash Hazeghi has posted a review on his blog for the new EF 600 f/4L IS II super telephoto lens. It’s a terrific review with wonderful photographs, much better than the one we did ever so quickly. If you’re into bird photography, definitely check this review out.</p>
<p><strong>Conclusion</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>….Especially given the fact that the EF 600mm f/4L IS II is the sharpest, fastest and lightest 600mm super-telephoto lens currently on the market that eclipses the competition. At the end of the day, value for money is a relative figure. For handhold photographers who desire to produce top notch flight images, the EF 600mm f/4L IS II can significantly increase field productivity making it the best option on the market for this group of photographers. After spending just two weeks with the lens, I can state with confidence that the EF 600mm f/4L IS II is the most impressive product from Canon I have used to date and I am not easy to impress, therefore, highly recommended!</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.arihazeghiphotography.com/600II_review/index.html" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> [via <a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1135820" target="_blank">FM</a>]</strong></p>
<p>Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754508-REG/Canon_5125B002_EF_600mm_f_4L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B004M8SWBA" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA60042U.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 31, 2012)

I think possibly I will not update my existing 600, based on this test


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 31, 2012)

wow


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2012)

Uh oh, we've overwhelmed his hosting bandwidth usage  I'm getting HTTP 509, Bandwidth exceeded. Google Cache to the rescue! Unfortunately no images


----------



## zim (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh dear still the same :'(

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 31, 2012)

I can recommend the EF 600 f/4L IS II.

It delivers very sharp images. 

The 1D X with the EF 600 f/4L IS II is a perfect combination for wildlife shots.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I can recommend the EF 600 f/4L IS II.
> 
> It delivers very sharp images.
> 
> The 1D X with the EF 600 f/4L IS II is a perfect combination for wildlife shots.



Except if you use the 2x TC which you can't officially use because no f/8 AF. Officially anyway.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 31, 2012)

It was interesting to see the high quality he got using the 1D4 - and of course 600+2x works and with 1.3 crop


----------



## heheapa (Aug 1, 2012)

The drop of f/8 support in 1DX make me hesistate to go with Canon F/4 super tele lenses.
Any comparison done on 400 F2.8 IS II with 600 F4 IS II?
It will be interesting to compare the image quality, AF speed & accuracy, handling for

400 F2.8 IS II with 1.4x TC vs 600 F4 IS II
400 F2.8 IS II with 2x TC vs 600 F4 IS II with 1.4x TC

and

600 F4 IS II with 2x TC (taped) with 1DX

Anyone?


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 1, 2012)

heheapa said:


> The drop of f/8 support in 1DX make me hesistate to go with Canon F/4 super tele lenses.
> Any comparison done on 400 F2.8 IS II with 600 F4 IS II?
> It will be interesting to compare the image quality, AF speed & accuracy, handling for
> 
> ...



The move from 1.3crop to ff is more serious than the move to f/8 as it impacts you everytime the lens if mounted. F/8 is rarely used by most people


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 1, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It was interesting to see the high quality he got using the 1D4 - and of course 600+2x works and with 1.3 crop



+1


----------



## M.ST (Aug 1, 2012)

to: Drizzt321 

f/8 is for me not a problem, because I also have the EF 800mm f5.6 L IS USM and the EF 1200mm f/5,6 L USM.

400 F2.8 IS II with 1.4x TC vs 600 F4 IS II = The 400 F2.8 IS II perform very good without TC and good with the 1.4X III TC, but I recommend the 600 f/4, because it is sharper and is focussing faster.


400 F2.8 IS II with 2x TC vs 600 F4 IS II with 1.4x TC = I recommend the 600 F4 IS II with 1.4x, because the image quality with th 1.4x III TC is better than with 2x III TC.

600 F4 IS II with 2x TC (taped) with 1DX = net tested yet


----------



## laurence baker (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why EVERY picture was shot with the 1.4 extender attached. Surely that's going to affect the test.


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 1, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I also have the EF 800mm f5.6 L IS USM and the EF 1200mm f/5,6 L USM.



 you do? Could we borrow the 1200mm some time? ;D


----------



## M.ST (Aug 2, 2012)

To: well_dunno 

A photographer do not borrow his lenses or his girlfriend-grin

I bought both lenses as used lenses from an insolvency administrator.


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 2, 2012)

M.ST said:


> To: well_dunno
> 
> A photographer do not borrow his lenses or his girlfriend-grin
> 
> I bought both lenses as used lenses from an insolvency administrator.



Was kidding of course...  Lucky you though, 1200 mm is a very rare lens...


----------



## M.ST (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, the EF 1200 is very rare. But only one person (not me) own a EF 3000. The EF 1200 is very heavy, but for the EF 3000 you need a truck.

I have all the latest L lenses and some other lenses with exeption EF 24-70 L I (sold, you know why), EF 17-40, EF 24-105 IS (sold after 3 days use a few years ago), the EF 500 2.8 II L and two of the tilt-shifts.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 3, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Yes, the EF 1200 is very rare. But only one person (not me) own a EF 3000. The EF 1200 is very heavy, but for the EF 3000 you need a truck.
> 
> I have all the latest L lenses and some other lenses with exeption EF 24-70 L I (sold, you know why), EF 17-40, EF 24-105 IS (sold after 3 days use a few years ago), the EF 500 2.8 II L and two of the tilt-shifts.



You have a very impressive kit list - what kind of photography do you do?

Which is your favourite lens?


----------

